# Cleisostoma subulatum



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2011)

Strange little flowers. The whole spike is about 2" long. Size, shape and color made it difficult to photograph well.

Whole plant for Eric:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 8, 2011)

Small beauties, well pictured!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanx for sharing. That bottom photo is AMAZING! I don't think I could see that w/ my naked eye. Sometimes Thai vendors have diff Cleisostoma species for sale on eBay and it would be nice to get some diff stuff, so maybe your photo will inspire.


----------



## etex (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent view of the blooms,especially the last pic!! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 8, 2011)

very nice growing of this native (to Malaysia) species..


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> very nice growing of this native (to Malaysia) species..



Have you seen these in the wild, paphioboy?


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 9, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Have you seen these in the wild, paphioboy?



No, unfortunately I have not had the luck to see them in situ..


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> No, unfortunately I have not had the luck to see them in situ..



I wondered if they were common or fairly rare. Thanks.


----------

